# Crew needed 7/21 to 7/23



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Two to possibly three crew members needed to share in expenses, cleaning the boat and the fish. 

The plan is for everyone to arrive at the dock at 3:30 A.M. Friday for departure around 4:00-4:30 so we can get to the grounds for the late afternoon bite and have lots of time to fish on Saturday as well. We plan to be back at the dock Sunday afternoon between 4 and 5.

The boat is a 50 foot Hatteras that is a very comfortable/stable ride with air conditioning. 

You can bring your own tackle, but no more than three rods.

Please text me at (281) 827-8307 for more details as I will be at work. Thanks!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Port?


----------



## DrBear (Jul 18, 2017)

*More info*

The port is Searook. Blue Dolphin Marina Pier 4. You can also contact 713-705-9346. Please use text first since I may be with patients. Your call will be promptly done returned.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't make it this weekend as I've already committed to another boat but I'd like to get on your list for future dates. I live in South Shore Harbor (less than 3 miles from the boat location) .

Terry 713-539-0918


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Omanj, I sent you a text...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

